# Wellness / Immunizations - 99391-99397.



## BethUnkel (May 5, 2016)

I am currently cleaning up billing issues from the previous biller and learning billing. I am trying to understand and make sure we are doing this correctly. When we bill out for a Wellness exam with Imm. We use the Preventive codes  99391-99397, and admin code 90471 and then the immunization code. We are putting a modifier 25 on the preventive code. Is this correct? Should we be using a different modifier? 
Ex : 
99392(mod 25)
90471
90713
90472
90701
90715


----------



## leagle (May 13, 2016)

Yes, that is the correct mod to use on the PE code when immunizations are also billed.




BethUnkel said:


> I am currently cleaning up billing issues from the previous biller and learning billing. I am trying to understand and make sure we are doing this correctly. When we bill out for a Wellness exam with Imm. We use the Preventive codes  99391-99397, and admin code 90471 and then the immunization code. We are putting a modifier 25 on the preventive code. Is this correct? Should we be using a different modifier?
> Ex :
> 99392(mod 25)
> 90471
> ...


----------



## BethUnkel (May 17, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------

